# A few places we visted in Germany which may be of interest.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

1.. Wuppertal Monorail - excellent value and what an experience.
2.. Wolfsburg - Volkswagen Autostadt, excellent collection of cars.
3.. Munster - Deutsche Panzermuseum.
4.. Berlin - Zoo


----------

